

Ask HN: How do you read HN on your mobile device? - tren

On iPhone, safari is painful, ihackernews constantly has problems with comments. I've tried most of the free apps but the threading isn't great. What do you guys recommend?
======
jemeshsu
I just hope HN can place a apple-touch-icon.png at its root folder so that
shortcuts on iPhone and iPad can look not the ugly blank it is. Why the
reluctant?

------
patternexon
Opera on the iPhone works for me.

------
J3L2404
ihackernews has recently gotten better on comments, and is currently the best
solution. Can't a mobile style sheet solve this? Or does HN's script assembled
html format bollocks it up?

